# Gadgets Apple 'User-Proofing' iPhones With Unremovable Screws, Sources Say



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 21, 2011)

> Apple is replacing iPhone screws -- but it may be the consumers who are really getting screwed.
> In line with its infamous philosophy of  maintaining absolute control over its products, sources said U.S. Apple  stores are replacing screws on iPhone 4s brought for servicing with tamper-proof screws to prevent anyone else from opening the device.
> Kyle Wiens, chief executive of iFixit, a  prominent Apple repair and parts supplier, said the purpose of the new  screws is to keep people out of the iPhone and prevent them from  replacing the battery. He said he noticed in November that screws were  being switched.


http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/01/21/apple-iphones-unremovable-pentalobe-screws/?test=faces


----------



## Steve (Jan 21, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/01/21/apple-iphones-unremovable-pentalobe-screws/?test=faces


 Typical Apple.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 21, 2011)

I have to question the legality of this.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Jan 21, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I have to question the legality of this.


 
how could it possibly be illegal?

I am not saying I think its a good thing... but how could it be illegal?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 21, 2011)

Something in the back of my head says that locking oyu out of your own property, or forcing you to only go to them for service is an issue. Vague feeling, but one I'm content to ignore unless I get an iPhone. Then, I'll figure out how to get the thing opened.  Then again, if I'm feeling evil, I might pop into my local Apple store and ask them for some spare screws.  lol.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 21, 2011)

It is amazing how someone can always take advantage of an economic opportunity like this. 

http://www.ifixit.com/iPhone-Parts/iPhone-4-Liberation-Kit/IF182-019


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jan 22, 2011)

There is no such thing as an unremovable screw. Just a "takes a long time and maybe specialized equipment to remove screw."


----------



## granfire (Jan 22, 2011)

one reason why I won't have anything Apple...don't even like Quicktime movie player...


----------



## Carol (Jan 22, 2011)

bushidomartialarts said:


> There is no such thing as an unremovable screw. Just a "takes a long time and maybe specialized equipment to remove screw."



In a word: Dremel


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jan 22, 2011)

Why I read Gizmodo. You should too. Every weekday.
http://gizmodo.com/5739389/stop-panicking-you-can-still-open-up-your-iphone-with-a-235-screwdriver


----------



## zDom (Jan 24, 2011)

Grrrr.

I'm still pissed that that new iOS requires the new iTunes ... which requires the new OS ... which doesn't work on older Apples.

My employer is in no hurry to update my desktop or laptop, consequently, my contact lists (I had been keeping my contact list synched on my desktop and iPhone  was great for work) are now un-synchable.


----------

